# Cookie cream tabby semi long hair kitten



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name Cookie
breed possibly Maine coon x
colour/pattern Cream tabby
Age about 17 weeks old
Sex Male
neutered no not old enough
up to date with vaccinations Yes
Are they micro chipped No
any health problems No
Any behavioural problems No
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying.He will wee on newspaper if left on the floor
used to children yes any children
if so what age any
how do they get on with other cats Fine
how do they get on with dogs he is quite nervous of dogs
indoor or outdoor cat indoor safe secure garden for him to play in 
How many hours are they used to be left alone for not many
Diet they are on: James welbeloved
Litter used if they have a litter tray: Asda own,Tesco own or Catscan
Where are you in UK? Oxfordshire

Cookie came to us through the vets, his owner brought him from a back street breeder when he was only about 3 to 4 weeks old so he was brought to me to hand rear.

Cookie is a real cuddle bum and will head butt you to demand your attention
He is full of mischief, he loves to steal things and walk around with them in his mouth

Any one interested in him will be home checked and made to sign a homing agreement to say he will be neutered at the right age and this will be chased up. They will also be required to give a donation to the rescue

please pm me if you are interested in him

Cookie never sits still so these aren't great pics


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

